
Google Blunder - prakash
http://way2top.org/business/google-blunder/558/
======
MaysonL
This isn't the first time they've made currency conversion errors: see
[http://labnol.blogspot.com/2006/04/google-adsense-
currency-e...](http://labnol.blogspot.com/2006/04/google-adsense-currency-
exchange-rates.html). Wonder if they made the same mistake in euro and pound
accounts?

